

Shipping nginx access logs to LogStash - nodesocket
https://medium.com/devops-programming/b01bd0876e82

======
massivelogdata
Aggregating, processing and making sense of high-velocity, high-volume
application log data from tens, hundreds or sometimes thousands of sources can
be very inefficient, expensive, intimidating, stressful and frustrating.

This course talks about how to use logstash to aggregate log data.

[http://kck.st/1bbyDdv](http://kck.st/1bbyDdv)

